# Deale Island Report 17-july-o6



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

Got To The Boat At 430 Started Out With Squid Got Some Hits On Spinning Pole Fished With A Lite Spinning Pole And Bloodworm Fish Bites And Oh My Stars The Pole Went Down Like A Brick Nice Jumbo Spots And Croakers All On Fish Bites Bloodworm. It Was A Damn Good Trip And If You Guys Have Not Been On The Barbara Ann Out Of Crisfeild You Need To Go. Plenty Of Spots And Croakers And Sea Trout Down There And Worth The Drive.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Good to hear someone out there is catching some quantity. Seems like you are always on the fish. Never heard a bad report from you. way to go and thanks for the report.


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*Correction.......*

If you were on the Barbra Ann you were on the Eastern Shore. The island over there is called DEAL Island. The one on the western shore is called DEALE Island.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

The Barbabra Ann took you from Crisfield all the way to Deale Island ? I think its great but there usually is a lot of good fishing at the hook of the bar and puppy hole rips I am surprised you did not stop off there. Anyway great report. I spent many a weekend driving from PG County to Crisfield in the 80's to get on the Lady Anna charter boat (Capt John Enberg). Its why I live down there now.

Where there many trout caught on the boat or was it just a few. Trout have not been abundant this year or the past 2.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> The Barbabra Ann took you from Crisfield all the way to Deale Island ? I think its great but there usually is a lot of good fishing at the hook of the bar and puppy hole rips I am surprised you did not stop off there. Anyway great report. I spent many a weekend driving from PG County to Crisfield in the 80's to get on the Lady Anna charter boat (Capt John Enberg). Its why I live down there now.
> 
> Where there many trout caught on the boat or was it just a few. Trout have not been abundant this year or the past 2.


Capt John Enberg....sounds familiar. Is he 
the one that gives you a few peelers
for bait and you bring the rest of the 
bait? Does he always say "Fish Hard"


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

No I don't think so. He usually always had fresh bait for us. We had his boat chartered every Sunday from April through October back in the 80's and 90's when I worked at Giant Food in DC. We had a large rotating crew (about 30-40) and we would always have 9-14 people for the boat. The trip was very reasonable $240-$280 for the boat for the day no matter how many people were on board. If you had a slow day he would trim the cost down further. You would leave at 7:00am and get back in at 7:00pm (or dark if later in the season). He was a kind and wise older gentleman. A pharmacist by trade that retired and focused on what he loved to do. I could have sworn that he sold the boat 4-5 years ago. He was getting up there in age in the 90's so I assume he could not physically run the boat any more today. I have not run into him in town either so I am not sure he is still alibe (god rest his soul) if he isn't. He may have said fish hard but I never paid attention to him. You might be thinking of Curtis Johns ... he is probably best known down there for head/charter boating.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Proof is in the pics... So, how much was the trip and did it trim down off those c-notes I been look'n for. 

BTW..again for clarification.. DEAL not DEALE Island.. Deal, as stated by Big Rad is on the Eastern Shore, whereas Deale Island is on the western shore as you head RT4 south towards Solomons.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Omg*



Huntsman said:


> Proof is in the pics... So, how much was the trip and did it trim down off those c-notes I been look'n for.
> 
> BTW..again for clarification.. DEAL not DEALE Island.. Deal, as stated by Big Rad is on the Eastern Shore, whereas Deale Island is on the western shore as you head RT4 south towards Solomons.


        ROTFLMAOOOOOOOOOOOOO @ LOOKN FOR C-NOTES   CLEATUS U R FUNNY! CASE OF DISAPPEARING C-NOTES. PASS HIM A SCOOBY SNACK FOR A CLUE WHERE THEY ARE AT.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> BTW..again for clarification.. DEAL not DEALE Island.. Deal, as stated by Big Rad is on the Eastern Shore, whereas Deale Island is on the western shore as you head RT4 south towards Solomons.


I think we all have it mixed up. Eastern Shore it is *Deal Island* Western shore its just *Deale* I often tag the extra "e" on Deal when I write Deale Island ... its a bad habit.


----------

